# Diff between Transcend StoreJet and Seagate Expansion portable drives?



## warrior047 (Feb 13, 2012)

*www.flipkart.com/computers/externa...pQ--&ref=4ad9dfdf-a15a-4e7e-b778-d2d5f2a4d4e0

Flipkart.com: Seagate Expansion Portable 2.5 inch 1 TB: External Hard Drive

Hi,
I opted for a transcend storejet for a giftcard I had, but got the seagate one mentioned above...Know that the expansion series are a bit old, but how better are the Transcend apart from the USB 3.0?

Also whats with this goflex? Pls let me knw


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2012)

seagate is an established brand in hard disk market along with western digital.also transcend does not manufacture hard disks i think & uses hard disks from other manufacturers in its own casing.transcend is better known for making flash drives.seagate go flex can be upgraded to usb 3.0 by buying a upgrade module.flex here means flexibility to buy various adapters like usb3,firewire,esata etc.
*www.deltapage.com/products/Seagate-GoFlex-Upg.-Cable-:-USB-3.0.html


----------

